# Topics > Applications > AI in commerce >  Lucy, cognitive assistant for marketers, Equals 3, LLC, Minneapolis, Minnesota, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Equals 3, LLC

Contributor - IBM
Watson, artificially intelligent computer system

----------


## Airicist

IBM client voices

Published on May 11, 2017




> Equals 3 Creates a cognitive research tool for marketers (IBM WOW interview with Dan Mallin 2016)

----------


## Airicist

Lucy®, your AI-powered knowledge management assistant

Feb 3, 2020




> Meet Lucy! Built for the Fortune 1000, Lucy reads, listens, watches and learns all of the data that you share with her. She never leaves, never forgets and becomes smarter every day.

----------


## Airicist

Why Lucy?

Feb 26, 2020




> Enterprises today are so inundated with data that it’s a challenge to find what you need. With Lucy on the job, you’ll have the fastest path to answers hidden in your data.

----------


## Airicist2

"Lucy Completes $6M Series A Funding to Support Growth of Best-in-Breed AI Powered Knowledge Management"

January 18, 2022

----------

